# TP HCM Thu Mua Sách Cũ, Truyện Tranh Cũ, Đồ Chơi .... Giá Cao !!



## phongnguyen84 (21 Tháng ba 2021)

- Mình chuyên thu mua sách truyện cũ giá cao nhé ( các bạn có số lượng ít hay nhiều mình đều thu hết ) các bạn muốn thanh lý vui lòng gọi số. sẽ đến nơi thu mua cho các bạn
0937321083 P.nguyên
Zalo : 0937321083

( mình có thu mua cả đồ chơi mô hình cũ cho trẻ em giá cao )


----------



## phongnguyen84 (14 Tháng bảy 2022)

- Mình chuyên thu mua sách truyện cũ giá cao nhé ( các bạn có số lượng ít hay nhiều mình đều thu hết ) các bạn muốn thanh lý vui lòng gọi số. sẽ đến nơi thu mua cho các bạn
0937321083 P.nguyên
Zalo : 0937321083

( mình có thu mua cả đồ chơi mô hình cũ cho trẻ em giá cao )


----------

